# HP & MPG "Bang for the Buck"



## LS1 2 Go (Nov 13, 2008)

I just picked up my red 04 with 34K and wanted to ask for some opinions on what is the best bang for the buck in regard to HP & MPG. My first guess would be to install a K&N cold intake and switch over to synthetic. 

Any thoughts from the "Pro's" would be appriciated. 

Man this car is fun to drive!

Thanks


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

First thing to get will be the cai followed by an exhaust than maybe headers depends how much you want to give out and off course a tune will be excellent.

Good luck.

Um another thing switch over to synthetic, i really hope the other owner did put on synthetic sense its recommended.

Enjoy the fun of the goat.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the shifter would be (and was for me) the first thing to do if you're a stick. it doesn't do anything for HP or MPG but it has the best bang for the buck for everyday driving enjoyment and a must for racing. for HP & MPG headers and a tune are the foundation for everything. a catback exhaust on a stockish car is a lot of money to just change the sound. headers will wake up the sound AND power. with headers and tune you can easily pick up 25 HP. like exhausts IMHO most CAIs are a waste of money, especially on a stockish car


----------

